# Getting rid of IoB Skaven, movement trays, competition pieces!



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Models I would like to trade or sell.

From Island of Blood:

All Skaven on sprue.
All Ellyrian riders on sprue.
High elf prince on griffon on sprue.

Unopened set of modular movement trays.

Converted Emperor's champion model from painting competition can be seen here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115065

PM me or comment here with offers please. I am interested in trading any combination of the above for unbuilt SM and CSM models. Also happily accept paypal payments.


----------

